# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  قصة دانيال (ع) كما رواها امير المؤمنين علي (ع)

## نور الهدايه

قصة دانيال (ع) كما رواها امير المؤمنين علي (ع)

قال أمير المؤمنين علي (ع) : ان دانيال كان يتيم الأبوين ، وان امرأة عجوز من بني اسرائيل 

احتضنته فربته ، وان ملكاْمن ملوك بني اسرائيل كان له قاضيان ، وكان لهما صديق ، وكان رجلاْ 

صالحاْ وكانت امرأته على جانب كبير الجمال ،وكان ياتي الملك فيحدثه ، فاحتاج الملك الى رجل 

يبعثه في بعض أموره ، فقال للقاضيين : اختارا لي رجلاْ أرسله في بعض أموري فقالا : فلاناْ ، 

فوجه اليه فقال الرجل للقاضيين : أوصيكما بامرأتي خيراْ فقالا : نعم .

فخرج الرجل ، وكان القاضيان يأتيان باب الصديق فعشقا امرأته فراوداها عن نفسها ، فأبت ، 

فقالا لها ان لم تفعلي لنشهدن عليك عند الملك بالزنا ثم لنرجمنك ، فقالت افعلا ما احببتما .

فأتيا الملك فشهدا عنده أنها بغت ، وكان لها ذكر حسن جميل فاعترى الملك من ذلك أمر عظيم 

واشتد غمه ، وكان معجباْ بها وبأخلاقها ، فقال لهما : ان قولكما مقبول ، فأجلوها ثلاثة أيام ثم 

ارجموها .

ونادى المنادي في تلك المدينة أن احضروا قتل فلانة العابدة قد بغت ، وان القاضيين قد شهدا 

عليها بذلك .

فأكبر الناس هذا العمل ودهشوا له ، وقال الملك لوزيره ما عندك في ذلك ...؟ هل من حيلة ..؟

فقال الوزير ما عندي في ذلك من شئ .

فخرج الوزير في اليوم الثالث وهو اخر أيامها ، فاذا بغلمان عراة يلعبون وفيهم دانيال ،

فقال دانيال يا معشر الصبيان ، تعالوا حتى اكون انا الملك ، وتكون انت يا فلان العابدة ، ويكون 

فلان وفلان القاضيين الشاهدين عليهما .

ثم جمع أتراباْ له وجعل سيفاْ من قصب ، ثم قال للغلمان : خذوا بيد هذا فنحوه الى مكان كذا 

وكذا ..

ثم دعا أحدهما فقال : قل حقاْ ، فانك ان لم تقل الحق قتلتك ، بم تشهدعلى هذه المرأة ؟ 

(والوزير واقف ينظر ويسمع )

فقال : اشهد انها زنت قال متى ؟ قال يوم كذا وكذا 

قال : مع من ؟

قال : مع فلان ابن فلان .

قال : في أي مكان ؟

قال : في مكان كذا وكذا .

وجاء بالاخر .فقال علام تشهد ....؟

قال : انها زنت .

قال : في أي يوم ؟

قال : في يوم كذا وكذا .

قال : مع من ؟

قال : مع فلان ابن فلان .

قال : في اي موضع ؟

قال : في موضع كذا وكذا .

فخالف صاحبه في القول ، فقال دانيال : الله أكبر، شهدا بزور ، ناد في الناس أن القاضيين شهدا 

على فلانة بالزور فاحضروا قتلهما ...

فذهب الوزير الى الملك مبادراْ فأخبره بالخبر ، فبعث الملك الى القاضيين ففرق بينهما ، وفعل بهما 

كما فعل دانيال ، فاختلفا في القول كما اختلف الغلامان ، فنادى في الناس وامر بقتلهما .......

فسلام الله على النبي دانيال (ع) انه كان حكيماْ 

واخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة والسلام على خير الانام واله الكرام ............

(اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمـــــــد وآل محمد
يســـــــــــــلمووو
موفق لكل خير
دمت بصحه وعافيه

----------


## نور الهدايه

الله يخليك ختيوووووووو
مشكوره على الموروك طيبه

----------


## هدوء الغرام

نسلمي
مشكورة اختي على القصة

----------


## اطياف

جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخيتي
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## نور الهدايه

> نسلمي
> مشكورة اختي على القصة



 مشكوره على المرورك 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نور الهدايه

> جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخيتي
> موفقه لكل خير



 مشكوره على المرورك

----------


## جنون الذكريات

يسلموووو على القصة

----------


## نور الهدايه

> يسلموووو على القصة



 مشكوره على مرورك

----------


## LUCKY

اللهم صلي على محمد و ال محمد 

قصه راااااااااائعه 

سلام الله على نبي الله دانيال و على نبينا محمد و اله 

تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدايه

> اللهم صلي على محمد و ال محمد 
> 
> قصه راااااااااائعه  
> سلام الله على نبي الله دانيال و على نبينا محمد و اله  
> تحياتي



مشكور اخوي على المرورك 
يعطيك ربي العافيه

----------

